# craftsman /sears 8hp 25"



## Rkcrwlr (Dec 20, 2017)

Looking for info on my old craftsman 25" 8hp model C950-52908-9
cannot find parts diagram specific to my model. need to replace few bearing and friction wheel etc.
do all c950 series pretty much have all same basic parts? which parts site & diagram can i use to order parts from?
its a canadian model if you hadnt figured it out. And Sears Canada has shut down.
cheers,
Justin


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

This one might help

https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/...-snow-blower-owners-manual.html?page_number=2


----------



## Rkcrwlr (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

